# Question About Suitability For Trade



## tsokman (17 Nov 2009)

When they say you were found suitable for a trade what does that mean exactly..are there levels...thanks


----------



## navymich (17 Nov 2009)

tsokman said:
			
		

> When they say you were found suitable for a trade what does that mean exactly..are there levels...thanks



If they said that exactly "suitable for a trade", then it means exactly what is said.  You should now ask what trade(s) you were found suitable for and then determine from there if there is one (or more) that interest you.  Where in the process are you at?  There are 'levels' per say in that you qualify for different trades dependent on medical, aptitude etc. scores.


----------



## Robodad (17 Nov 2009)

If you are "suitable" for a trade, then it means that you can get that trade (IF there's an opening).  If you are "not suitable" for a trade, then you won't get an offer for that trade.


----------



## FDO (17 Nov 2009)

The whole idea behind the interview is determine your suitability and eligablity for the trade(s) you want. That's why it takes so long and we ask questions that you may wonder about. If you are found "suitable and eligable" then it is for the trade(s) that you have been interviewed for only not the CF in general. That's why we ask specific qustions on what you know about the trade(s) you are looking at. If you are found suitable then it means that you can be processed and selected for that trade(s). If you are NOT suitable than yes you need to look at something else. 

You can be found unsuitable for many reasons. Not enough knowledge about what your getting into. One applicant we had wanted to be "plane driver". Had no idea what a pilot did or what kind of training was required. Found unsuitable. You can be found unsuitable and uneligable if your education level is not what is required for the trade, if you have an unreasonable expectation then you could be found unsitable. (expect to be a senior NCO in 2-3 years beacuse you are a legend in your own mind). Think that because you are great at video games you could win the war in the Middle EAst in a week. Have exellent skills with a rifle on WII so would make an awesome sniper. These are a few of the things I have seen. Of course there is more to it than what I have posted but you get the idea.


----------



## gcclarke (17 Nov 2009)

... You mean I'm not going to be the CDS in 10 years? Dang, there goes that plan!

Anyways, being found suitable and getting selected are two different things. Depending upon the trade in question, there may be more people who are applying and have been found suitable than there are spots available at this time. In that case, you not only have to be a "suitable" candidate, you need to be more "suitable" than all but X - 1 other candidates, where X is the number of spots open. 

For some trades, there may be either a very limited intake due to lack of training slots, or a simple lack of demand for personnel, and for other trades, there may be sufficient spots available that everyone who is found "suitable" in that fiscal year is able to enrol as that trade.


----------



## tsokman (17 Nov 2009)

found suitable for LCIS Tech...which apparently is in demand right now...but im entering non-skillled...just 12 math and physics..


----------



## FDO (17 Nov 2009)

gcclarke said:
			
		

> ... You mean I'm not going to be the CDS in 10 years? Dang, there goes that plan!



Sorry GC but all the positions for CDS are full right now. However, there may be an opening for MND coming available in the near future!  :

However you are correct. Being found suitable is a far cry of being selected. Entering unskillied is not a problem The CF will teach you what you need to know And LCIS is in demand right now.


----------



## observor 69 (17 Nov 2009)

tsokman said:
			
		

> found suitable for LCIS Tech...which apparently is in demand right now...but im entering non-skillled...just 12 math and physics..



Count yourself lucky to be offered one of the best trades in the military.


----------



## FDO (17 Nov 2009)

Baden  Guy said:
			
		

> Count yourself lucky to be offered one of the best trades in the military.



Must have misread that one. I thought he said LCIS not Bos'n. No matter. One thing though don't jump the gun, "suitable" and "offered" are a long way apart. 

That being said it would appear we have a SME on LCIS. I would suggest to tsokman he contact Baden Guy to get first had knowledge if he has time to bestowe the virtues of his trade! 

I'll back away from that one. Your on your own.


----------



## tsokman (17 Nov 2009)

Yes I was quite happy with that..what is an SME..


----------



## George Wallace (17 Nov 2009)

If he is a Subject Matter Expert (SME) on LCIS, he will know how to make ID 10T problems go away.

There are 10 kind of people in the world; those who understand Binary, and those who do not.


----------



## tsokman (17 Nov 2009)

Well my counsellor said if my meds come back A ok he didnt forsee any problems with selection...what is an ID OT10....are there medical restrictions on LCIS like allergies or something...


----------



## tsokman (17 Nov 2009)

Are LCIS techs considered that much of a select group...


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Nov 2009)

tsokman said:
			
		

> Are LCIS techs considered that much of a select group...


No.


----------



## Michael OLeary (17 Nov 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> No.



We even make them dress like everybody else.


----------



## observor 69 (17 Nov 2009)

tsokman sorry I am not a LCIS tech, I am a retired AVS tech.
I used to teach POET, the basic electronics course at CFB Kingston and over the years I have met many LCIS techs through working with them and being on course with them.
I am sure you can find lots of info in ARMY.CA using the search function and also hopefully a mentor LCIS tech will respond. Have you looked at all the info available on the Can Force recruiting site. LINK
My reason for thinking highly of the trade is the variety of equipment and postings. Also most of the equipment you work on involves tasks common to the civy world. 
I greatly enjoyed my career as an AVS tech but I did not have the large number of posting options or broad variety of gear that LCIS has. Working on fighter aircraft electronic systems while very interesting restricts you to a more narrow field.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (17 Nov 2009)

Baden  Guy said:
			
		

> Working on fighter aircraft electronic systems while very interesting restricts you to a more narrow field.



Kinda like being Safety Systems. Not much civie cross over for ejection seats, drag chutes and LOX. : ;D


----------



## tsokman (17 Nov 2009)

ok thanks...someone mentioned you were LCIS...yes I have looked at all the info on LCIS Tech....originally I chose Combat Engineer as my 1st option but it was filled..


----------



## George Wallace (17 Nov 2009)

tsokman said:
			
		

> Well my counsellor said if my meds come back A ok he didnt forsee any problems with selection...




Just out of curiosity; what meds are you on?


----------



## tsokman (17 Nov 2009)

i meant my medical if my medical comes back fine...meds=medical...ill probably wont have any problems being enrolled...guess i have to wait and see


----------



## Occam (17 Nov 2009)

tsokman said:
			
		

> i meant my medical if my medical comes back fine...meds=medical...ill probably wont have any problems being enrolled...guess i have to wait and see



I think you'll find that "meds" has widespread acceptance as an abbreviation for "medications".  If you want a suitable and widely understood abbreviation, I'd go for "Med docs", as in medical documents.


----------



## tsokman (17 Nov 2009)

yes thats what i meant review of my medical...


----------



## tsokman (18 Nov 2009)

I never been on any prescribed meds not even antibiotics..I dont think I ever had a medical problem execpt for a busted front tooth..haha...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (18 Nov 2009)

tsokman said:
			
		

> I dont think I ever had a medical problem execpt for a busted front tooth..haha...



Did you take a shovel to the face??


----------



## tsokman (18 Nov 2009)

no..shinny hockey


----------



## tsokman (18 Nov 2009)

i didnt even finish the whole cfat properly i ran out of time for the last 5 questions and just chose them really fast at random...must have dosed off or didnt check the clock...how high is the LCIS cfat score compared to other trades somewhere in the middle...my recruiter told me i qualified for LCIS by 4 points  above the required..but not for officer...so he told me if i took it again i could not only not qualify for officer but also disqualify for LCIS..so totally screw myself over..so i chose to stick with LCIS and maybe go officer while an NCM(Sigs Of)...guess i aced my interview was found suitable...now just waiting for medical review...does this take a month or something like this i was told by my military counsellor..


----------



## aesop081 (18 Nov 2009)

You're all kinds of special aren't you ?


----------



## Kat Stevens (18 Nov 2009)

I'm going to lock this one before someones feelings get hurt.  Oh, wait, never mind.  However, the lock will fall soon, for I am the thread slayer.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (18 Nov 2009)

tsokman,

The answers to the rest of your questions, and musings, can be found in the Recruiting forums and elswhere on the site. It's about time you started doing your own work by 'searching'.

Locked

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

